# Website Critique



## LarryTheLawrence (Nov 12, 2015)

A thread to show off photography blog/websites get feedback of photos and layouts of blog/websites


Let me go first 

Lawrence Anca Photography

Thanks


----------



## snowbear (Nov 12, 2015)

Why did you cross post this to multiple forums?


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't think I've seen a visit counter on a website in about 15 years.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 12, 2015)

I didn't go.  I doubt I will.
Maybe it's just me but I have a thing about your first two posts (he cross posted this) being "click here."  I suspect he won't stay - hit & run.


----------



## nathan cox (Nov 12, 2015)

LarryTheLawrence said:


> A thread to show off photography blog/websites get feedback of photos and layouts of blog/websites
> 
> 
> Let me go first
> ...


When I opened it, had 2 menu things 




Beside that it was ok
Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LarryTheLawrence (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry I'm very new to forums I won't do it again 


snowbear said:


> Why did you cross post this to multiple forums?


----------



## Dillard (Nov 13, 2015)

I'll bite...


1) Your "about me" has absolutely nothing about you other than the fact that you're an urban photographer. If I was looking to for someone to shoot an event or location and received a referral to your site, I would like to know a little bit about who I was hiring. It doesn't have to be an overly creative spill, but something more concrete would be ideal.

2) Why list a personal email, as well as a business email? I feel like there is no need for both, and to be honest, I don't know if I would want to hire someone who's email address was "LaKid".

3) I don't find the layout of the photo galleries appealing. They are all quite small on my screen, requiring me to click on the ones I want to see larger. Not really ideal for grabbing someones attention.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 13, 2015)

LarryTheLawrence said:


> Sorry I'm very new to forums I won't do it again
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> ...


Nothing personal, it just makes you look like a spammer or very impatient.  That being said,
Welcome aboard.

How about posting one or two of your favorite shots here.


----------



## LarryTheLawrence (Nov 14, 2015)

Dillard said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> 
> 1) Your "about me" has absolutely nothing about you other than the fact that you're an urban photographer. If I was looking to for someone to shoot an event or location and received a referral to your site, I would like to know a little bit about who I was hiring. It doesn't have to be an overly creative spill, but something more concrete would be ideal.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback I really appreciate it


----------



## LarryTheLawrence (Nov 14, 2015)

These are my top ones at least in my opinion the first is a long exposure of a freeway in japan and the last one is of my brother on the freeway (we ran on it to take a photo) those are the only ones I think needed explaining. 



snowbear said:


> LarryTheLawrence said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I'm very new to forums I won't do it again
> ...


----------

